# Looking for Colnago review article C40 v C50



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Who can give me a link to a certain web article comparing C40 and C50? I believe both bikes used had the WOrld Champion paintjob. Thanks.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Repeat after me, "Google."

http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=1862

I have one of each and IMHO you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*Thanks! That's exactly the one.*

It did not show up in my first google, probably had some magic word missing...


----------

